# 2010 Nightmare on Daly St. Scream Reel



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Finally, I have posted our scream reel on youtube. Lots of good scares in the video. Sorry the video is a little dark in some areas, but the audio is pretty good! Hope you like it. I will hopefully soon post the nighttime walkthrough. Below is the link.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great Haunt! I loved hearing all the screams. How many people went through? Did I also hear some birds?


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

We had approx 1495 people come through. We were open two weekends. Not sure on the birds - might of been in the background music. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The opening scream was funny as hell. Was your floor wet at the end of the night?


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

No, it wasn't that wet! There were a few comments from people that we should offer "depends" to go through the haunt!


----------

